# Items in small bag used for with Le Champion SL?



## bartturner (Jul 14, 2007)

I just purchased a Le Champion SL. Was building it today and had a couple of extra parts. These are parts in a small plastic bag that is stapled shut. In the bag I have:

- A metal cap. I assume this is a cap for the wire with the front brake
- Two screws. I am guessing these screws are used for the reflectors as I can not find anything else to use
- A piece of rubber. Have no idea what this is used for. 
- A metal screw almost exactly like the one I used for with the front brake. THis is the part that worries me. Where do I use this?

Thanks for any help!

-Bart-


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

Is that piece of rubber circular?

And as far as the extra screw that is similar to the screw you used on the front brake, did you check the rear brake?

Any chance you could post a picture?


----------



## 6thElement (Mar 7, 2007)

I know I had some weird parts left over when I put mine together, I vaguely recall a couple of hooks?? Post a picture of what you've got left.

edit: Found it! I've a little bag with a rubber strip, two screws and an S shaped piece of plastic. No idea what they're for.


----------



## Oversane (Mar 31, 2007)

Is there a clamp for one of the reflectors? Could that piece of rubber just be a bushing for that?

I just can't remember having any extra pieces but it's been a year since I put my bike together.

I would say that as long as every screw hole that needs a screw has a screw then you just got lucky and got those extra pieces for free.


----------

